# Getting closer Still



## andrewwhiteart (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Folks 

I have a Sony alpha 350 with a dedicated macro lens = Tamron 90mm 2.8 Di
I also have a Minolta 50mm 1.7.
Also own a ring flash, a set of kenko extension tubes (with the electronic connections), a set of extension tubes (without the electronics)
I have the ability to reverse mount either lens & also reverse the Minolta Lense onto the end of the Tamron lense.
I have almost acquired a Kenko 2x Teleconverter as well.

So if you owned all this kit and you wanted to get as close as possible to a static object how would you put this jigsaw together? I am not too worried about loss of light or ability to auto focus.
I have found that I can put both sets of extension tubes on the camera body followed by the Tamron Macro lense and finally with the Minolta lense reversed at the end. I can then focus on a pen tip  Providing the pen tip is about 2mm away from the Minoltas exposed rear end.

With the above setup I thought a teleconverter could help me move the pen tip further away from my setup (or give me twice the magnification) and so give me a larger working distance (or zoom in further). But as I have note quite got my mitts on the teleconverter I cannot say if this is successful or not. I am willing to accept the small quality loss that the teleconverter will bring.

I am obsessed with getting as close as I can, so was wondering if I added the teleconverter and then invested in a decent close up lense like the canon 250d/500d. I could then drop the reversed Minolta lense and add the canon 250d/500d, would this allow me to get even closer to my pen tip?

Does anyone have any ideas of configuring my kit to get extremely close, or of purchasing something that could enable me to do this.
I can find loads of tutorials on Extension tubes, Reversed lenses and Teleconverters but find it really hard to find tutorials of people intermingling the lot together.

My maths (unfortunatley for me) is shocking! So any ideas of how close up my kit - could take me - would love to get to 4:1  

Any comments greatly appreciated
Andy


----------



## dmanning11 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi when you say get close do you mean physically close to your subject, or a higher level of magnification?

The larger the focal length the further you can be from your subject with the same level of magnification, as you stack extension tubes the closer you will have to get and the less light you will have to work with but you will get more magnification.

I have found using zoom lenses with extension tubes to be better than prime lenses as that way you can control your distance to your subject.
My favourite combo is stacked 36 + 20mm extension tubes with a 18-55mm lens set at 35mm, or if I need to be further away from the subject my 36mm extension tube with my 55-200mm lens set at around 120mm.

But I have also found that some combinations of extension tubes and lenses play havok with my EVF on my Sony. (too dark to see in the EVF but over exposed when the picture is taken, and other times its the reverse)
I have also tried some reverse macro, annoying as there is no aperture control.
Have tried lens stacking, (almost always fuzzy)

The main thing I have learnt is that sharpening and cropping are the best ways to get a macro shot looking good.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 6, 2012)

andrewwhiteart said:


> but find it really hard to find tutorials of people intermingling the lot together.
> 
> My maths (unfortunatley for me) is shocking! So any ideas of how close up my kit - could take me - would love to get to 4:1
> 
> ...



I went through all the maths for the money required and what I needed to get that close, and said screw it. I ended up buying a 60D and a Canon 65mm MP-E because without anything more I can now get from 1:1 to 5:1. Bam. I retain all the metering and lens info.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> andrewwhiteart said:
> 
> 
> > but find it really hard to find tutorials of people intermingling the lot together.
> ...



Arrghh.. you had to say that! I am seriously considering this... lol!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I still use my Nikon setups the most, but having the MP-E has squashed my relentless want to get closer.


----------

